# Sedating for first turn out after box rest?



## alsxx (15 April 2009)

On monday I will be turning my mare out for the first time after 8 months of box rest. I can't wait!

Trying to arrange for the vet to come is turning into a bit of a faff, and I simply cannot wait any longer (have already been delayed by a month due to the farrier p*ssing around). She would normally be given 20mls of sedivet (she is 440kgs) to stop her pratting around in the box, but I don't think this would be enough to turn out on. Can she be given more than 20mls sedivet for this occaison (I will be with her for the day making sure she doesn't exit the field at high speed over a hedge or something!)? Or does she really need a vet to come and give something intravenously? If so, I will be getting another vet practice out most likely who can do monday!


----------



## Stoxx (15 April 2009)

Pretty sure you could up the dose, why don't you just speak to your vet over the phone and ask how much you should give?  Seems silly to get a vet out when you already have sedative at hand.


----------



## Divasmum (15 April 2009)

It is always a nervous time turning out after box rest. Speak to the vet about the appropriate dose but it should help to take the edge off things. You don't want her so sleepy that other horses kick her first time out though.


----------



## alsxx (15 April 2009)

Trying to get hold of vet to ask, but she would rather come out herself and charge me a fortune!! And obviously having difficulty getting a date out of her anyway!

I'm turning out into a small ish paddock with my sec B gelding who is unshod, and they are best buddies anyway so hopefully no need for them to be silly together. I hope!


----------



## kellyeaton (15 April 2009)

have you tried turn out by global herbs i have heard some very good things on this!


----------



## Smurphy (15 April 2009)

Im an expert on sedation!! Ive had a long year, horse had a tendon injury!!

When I turned out my lad for the first time after a long period of box rest I was so nervous I felt sick!!  I gave him half a tube of sedeline and I gave him an intermusclar injection. I gave him sedeline morning and night for a few days, to keep him quiet and all went well!!

The trick is to leave them out 24/7 for a least a week, the coming in and turning out again can get all to exciting.


----------



## kick_On (15 April 2009)

Also turn them out hungry, so all she wants to do eat grass!!!, plus if dopeing will work better....


----------



## alsxx (15 April 2009)

Good plan on leaving her hungry, I would never have thought of that! 

They are both going to be left out 24/7 probably until the autumn, I want to give her some time out to chill. I will probably start walking her in hand after a month or so and see how she goes lameness wise!

I will speak to vet and see if I can get anything I can inject intramuscularly (sp!?) also. Do you know what its called SMurphy?


----------



## HollyP (15 April 2009)

I dont like the idea of sedating a horse to turn out, whats your horse like walking in hand? have you grazed it in hand at all? 

My mare was turned out after 8months box rest and was no trouble at all! Maybe im lucky! because then i moved yards and she came straight off the horse box into the field and was very relaxed (now if id put her in a stable id have had a head case!)

Good Luck!


----------



## misst (15 April 2009)

I think you were dead lucky. Our TB has had numerous bouts of boxrest over the years. Our vet always gives us sedaline for him as he just goes loopy. Walking in hand is lethal so he is ridden in walk for rehab. Even trying to get him to the field in a bridle or chifney is dangerous without it. It does them no harm at all and prevents them injuring themself or you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It depends on the horse but if it is a big powerful spooky thing like ours sedaline makes the whole thing safer for everyone. It also stops him getting speed up and going through fences or over gates 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Bless him


----------



## alsxx (15 April 2009)

Sadly due to her behaviour I am unable to graze in hand or walk out from the box - the original plan was to start walking exercise but we managed 2 days of 5 mins twice a day and I gave up as she was simply too stupid even with ACP. She is quite impressive with her leaps, rears and fly bucking in-hand and quite frankly I dont want to make her any worse or lose her. 

By nature she isn't playful in the field, she just eats, so I am hopeful that with a decent dose of sleepy juice she will settle down to graze, and with ACP every morning for a week or so, hopefully this will be enough to keep her sane.


----------



## scotsmare (15 April 2009)

We turned the babies out after over wintering in the barn earlier this week.  There was a 5 min blast and then they settled down to eat.  Definitely turn out hungry as they are less likely to hoon.


----------



## misst (15 April 2009)

I know how you feel it makes you feel sick to your stomach when you know that you they are going to misbehave and they just cannot help themselves, and you know that all your hard work with the boxrest could be undone in a few seconds.
The sedaline makes a difference with ours but he needs a big dose for the first 2 or 3 days then a smaller dose for a couple more. 
Good luck


----------



## CrazyMare (15 April 2009)

I turned mine out after three months inside with walking in hand.

I gave her 7ml of sedalin although it doesn't really touch her much (vet advised 7ml, despite her being 13.1h and 350kg as she is not sensible at all)

I did her walking as usual, the only difference was she had a 1/4 of her usual hay the night before. She was hungry and ready to eat when she went out.

She had a small pen to start with and was booted up all round - last thing I needed after all that was a cut needing stitches.

Let go of her, closed my eyes and walked away. Mine doesn't 'do' staying out, so we brought her in before she started asking or threatening to jump out.


----------



## Cyberchick (15 April 2009)

Just a suggestion as I had to do this with my horse on veterinary instructions after a months box rest but it worked. 
 I turned him out in a small electric fenced pen with enough room to walk and a stride of trot or two but not enough room to absolutely p**s around. I was feeling very sick at the thought of putting him out for the first time but he went out and rolled bucked and squealed and then ate as there wasn't enough room for much else then I gradually moved the fencing out for more room and he was fine. I might have just been lucky but it worked.


----------



## Louby (15 April 2009)

My horse had about 5 mths box rest after fracturing his radius.  We were told when it had healed sufficiently to walk him daily in hand building up to an hour a day.  No chance, he was up and down and a total prat, I managed about 10 mins twice a day up and down the stable block, then a few weeks later to turn out in a very very small area for a week with sedalin (about the size of 2 stables) before turning out in a larger area.  Yes it was a pain as we had to make him an area and it was quite uneventful, he ate then bucked, then ate.  Day 2 he knew what was coming and the sedalin didnt touch him and he was scary but by the end of the week he was calmer.  Turnout into the field was not good, we gave him sedalin and he was turned out alone but alongside some other horses.  He ate for a short while then galloped up and down the fence with his mate and I was frantic as we was told his leg could still shatter.  Thankfully I caught him and got him in, in one piece.  The next day he was fine though.
Good luck, I know how scary it is and hope it goes well for you.


----------

